
Show HN: Devknox – Free Security Plugin for Android Studio - subho007
https://devknox.io/
======
efuquen
This is a great idea. Is there anywhere a list of all the flaws that it can
detect? I couldn't find it on the website.

~~~
subho007
We just updated our blog. The list is here: [https://blog.devknox.io/devknox-
autocorrect-for-security-iss...](https://blog.devknox.io/devknox-autocorrect-
for-security-issues/)

~~~
efuquen
Wow, to be honest I didn't realize this would be so amazing. I'm going to tell
all my co-workers about it as well. I upvoted you on Product Hunt as well:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/devknox](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/devknox)

